# Cookware at the CIA



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Gang,

Today a friend and I drove up to Napa, CA to do some photography. While there we poked around the CIA where I discovered their Masters Collection Cookware. It looks pretty good - most of it is 7-ply stainless and aluminum with a copper core. While not as extensive a line up as All Clad, the feature set and price seems to make some of these pots and pans worth considering. Has anyone had any experience with the CIA cookware?

We saw a range of Viking cookware, too, which also looked to be sturdy and a good value, and constructed similarly to All Clad and the CIA pots. Anyone have any experince with this brand, made by the Viking stove people?

Thanks for any comments.

Shel


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

It's an interesting set, Metrokitchens has them for almost a thousand dollars.

*8" Saute Pan
*10" Saute Pan
*1 qt. Saucier with Lid
*3 qt. Saucier with Lid
*3 qt. Sautoir with Lid
*8 qt. Stock Pot with Lid

But what is a Sautoir?

Jannie:crazy:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

The CIA brochure shows the sauté pans as a skillet and the sautoir as a sauté pan, as we more commonly call those items.

Shel


----------



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

not the central intelligence agency im assuming then?

lol... i know they train their agents to fit in... but a cookware set? lol


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

LOL seraphim- no the Culinary Institute of America

...ssshhhhh <whispering> agents can now go incognito in any kitchen.... you know that new guy they just hired??? LOL


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

I was in one of my local kitchen stores yesterday (picked up an 11" Berndes skillet) and spotted a few of the CIA pieces. I looked at a 3qt saucier and frankly was supprised at how thin the base was, I'm sure they've put some research into these but from the few pieces I saw, I don't think I'd be getting them for use on an electric stove top, I dont' know, it was just a feeing. Does anyone have experience with these? I'd like to think that they would be excellent, considering where they come from.
Jannie


----------

